# Joey You're Awesome



## TouchDown (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't dig into these exam prep questions as much as I should, but I gotta admit... the mechanical prep info / questions has been buzzing since you've been on here. Awesome job and keep up the studying.

Lots of great info / questions.


----------



## JoeysVee (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks man! I'm going to try to work this Mechanical sub-forum to death and get as much out of EB.com (everyone's knowledge) as possible.

And who knows...maybe even pass this thing!

BTW, I'm hoping more Oct 09 ME PE exam takers will start to chime in and really get this thing going! Come on guys.......

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Matt-NM (Jul 29, 2009)

I took and passed the ME PE (machine design) in April 2008. The information I received from this board (and a little from the OTHER board) was one of the single most important things I did in preparation for the exam. It is well worth the time, and is better done sooner than later and continually as you prepare, since preparation material/methods can vary based on what you read here. Good luck.


----------

